# RecipeDB - Aaron's Best



## Aaron (10/2/08)

Aaron's Best  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain               9 Votes        Brewer's Notes One of my personal favorite styles and one of the best beers I have made. So simple but so good. It's great chilled a little more than normal on a summers day or at traditional temps at cooler times. Mash this one at 66C. I think using the Goldings plugs makes a big difference over pellets. Get the plugs if you can. Conditioning time is bottle time. No need to cc this style. Drink it fresh! 15gm of Goldings into secondary as a dry hop too.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.25 kg JWM Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 1mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1318 - London Ale III         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 30.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.41%   Colour 20 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Fuggle (15/1/11)

Hi,

I brewed this yesterday. The color was a lot darker than I anticipated.

The pic below looks like the color in the recipe db, but when it settles it goes dark like a Belgian Strong...I noticed this last night before pitching...

I altered the recipe a little...

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.50 %] (45 min) 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.40 %] (45 min) 
25.00 gm Fuggles [4.20 %] (1 min) 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) 

75 minute boil

og 10.50


----------



## Fuggle (31/1/11)

Hi Guys,

This is my pour of an Aarons Best, But with a twist.

40c outside mmmmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sama (27/4/11)

great simple recipe thats allways on the list! I use a 20 min hop addition instead of 10min,tends to give me more EKG flavour,and bairds dark crystal.Been using wlp005 british ale lately aswell.Cheers aaron.


----------



## jayse (27/4/11)

sama said:


> great simple recipe thats allways on the list! I use a 20 min hop addition instead of 10min,tends to give me more EKG flavour,and bairds dark crystal.Been using wlp005 british ale lately aswell.Cheers aaron.



I tend to agree a 20min addition seems to be the magic number for great hop flavour. I would have drunk this beer of Aarons before and I make one very similar. An interesting yeast I have found for this type of beer is wyeast 1332 northwest ale if you want to try a non english twist on it.

EKG plugs I have always found to be great but have not used them in some years, just thinking about it I want to drink one of these now.


----------



## punkin (27/6/11)

I'm trying to record this recipe in brew mate for later testing. Can anyone tell me what the dark crystal would equal to in the drop down list there?

the darkest one in the crystals seems to be 120?

Sorry for the ignorant question.


----------



## sama (27/6/11)

punkin said:


> I'm trying to record this recipe in brew mate for later testing. Can anyone tell me what the dark crystal would equal to in the drop down list there?
> 
> the darkest one in the crystals seems to be 120?
> 
> Sorry for the ignorant question.


120 will be fine,most manufactures dark crystal are around that range,120 being a sort of generic term for dark crystal malt


----------



## punkin (27/6/11)

Thanks mate. I'm getting a bag of caramalt, can i turn a portion of that into dark crystal by roasting?

Can you reccomend some search terms so i can find the proceedure and times/temps?

I've read that after roasting it needs to be left for a few weeks to mellow and have the acrid notes waft away?


----------



## Nossil (5/10/12)

Kegged this on Wednesday and had a few schooners last night. Really nice beer! 
Very smooth, not to bitter and very tasty! Thanks for sharing recipe!


----------

